# M3 wheel question



## JD (Dec 20, 2001)

I have a 98 M3/4. I am currently debating whether to stay with the staggered wheel set up of 7.5x17 up front, 8.5x17 rear or go with 8.5x17 all round (with stock tires). Can I fit these wheels up front without making any modifications? TIA.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Yes. Assuming stock suspension and stock wheels/tires, you can run 8.5" wheels and 245/40R-17 all-around. I never did with my M3 coupe, but I did swap fronts to back and backs to fronts once just to confirm for myself that there's be no rubbing in front.


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

Personally I like the staggered look, gives the car a nice muscle appeal.


----------



## golfaddict (Feb 21, 2002)

JD,

if you ever decide to go away from the staggered look, I would be interested in buying your wheel/tire set.

I currently have 235/40/17 all around. but would like to go staggered.


----------



## Double///M (Jul 27, 2002)

I'd say the answer depends on whether you (plan to) track your car. If so, I would recommend to go with one size wheel all around. I run 17X8.5 wheels with 235/40 or 245/40 on all four corners. Advantages are that you take some of the understeer out and can freely rotate the tires. For every track event, I simply put the "freshest" tire on the most demanding corner of the car!


----------

